# Invoicing Software



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

What software are you using for invoicing, small company, would like to e-mail invoices. Have out of state companies I work for, would like to get away from faxing.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Quickbooks

Invoices are e-mailed as PDF files.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree..if this is the only facet.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Quicken or Quickbooks, I use Quicken and after invoicing just hit send and it goes to the customers e-mail, saves $00.42.:waving:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy with Quickbooks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

www.landscapemanagementsystem.com << invoices are emailed and attached as a pdf.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Quickbooks Pro


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

plowsaver works great.
Randy


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Quickbooks


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Quickbooks Pro for my 3 labor businesses and couldn't be happier. I sometimes can get overwhelmed with it but that is what office help is for.


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

Plowsaver does way more than invoiceing, Routing notes that are custom and a lot more.
Qbooks works good for fin. stuff but not running the operation.


----------



## PremierSnow (Nov 3, 2005)

How much is Plowsaver


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

www.plowsaver.com


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

How has plowsaver worked for you? Looks pretty detailed, but can you also have the freedom to make easy custom adjustments for those hard to bill accounts? How much above that $595 base fee do they increase the price?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Quickbooks Pro here as well. It serves us well through all aspects of our business being that the plow season is only a few months.


----------



## RedCastle (Dec 19, 2007)

i also would recommend Quickbooks. Even if you wanted and had good income coming in you can do their merchant sevices and have them mail invoices for you also. but for free you can email invoices and there is a plugin that even incorporates paypal into the email. So you can offer credit card payments.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought a Cheap invoice porogram from office max. I think its called printshop for invoices Paid 45 for it.
it does offer email of the invoices not sure how it works as I have not used that part. I like it.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

IMAGE;772034 said:


> www.landscapemanagementsystem.com << invoices are emailed and attached as a pdf.


This is what I use also, it is great software!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Outstanding customer service if needed.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Master Builder.....


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I use gopher for both lawn n snow !!


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i got quickbooks home and business i paid 100.00 i like it...i am a one man band too no employees


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

PROVENTURE INVOICES - use to me called MYINVOICES... cheap and easy. just get a convert to pdf plugin or "virtual printer" you just click print, print to pdf, save it and email it. You can edit things faster, still track what they spent, do reports, ect.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I use Qxpress. Works great as an invoicing and routing software. You can also use it for job costing. It integrates into quickbooks for your accounts receivable.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I use Quick Books, I can E-mail invoices/estimates. Record expenses and a few other little tricks it can do that I forget lol. I use the free version of the program but it does plenty for what I need it to.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IMAGE;772034 said:


> www.landscapemanagementsystem.com << invoices are emailed and attached as a pdf.





Novadiecast;857538 said:


> This is what I use also, it is great software!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Outstanding customer service if needed.


Yep  wesport


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

bike5200;771894 said:


> What software are you using for invoicing, small company, would like to e-mail invoices. Have out of state companies I work for, would like to get away from faxing.


the new quick books i just bought allows me to email invoices...i also used Computer Ease in the past, loved it but it takes a lot of work either by yourself or out sourcing to an accounting firm, so that's why i switched back to quick books, but both are great i think...


----------



## ABsnow (Oct 24, 2009)

Well I am a Mac user getting ready to buy Quickbooks 2010 for Mac, despite the horrible reviews. But, I think I can deal with a subpar accounting program rather than go back to a Windows based computer.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just switched to QuickBooks online Basic. 9.95/month. So far its been extremely easy and much better than my older version of Quick Books. I love the email option for billing, and its nice to be able to access my billing from any computer.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

ABsnow;882601 said:


> Well I am a Mac user getting ready to buy Quickbooks 2010 for Mac, despite the horrible reviews. But, I think I can deal with a subpar accounting program rather than go back to a Windows based computer.


Landscapemanagementsystem.com works from any computer with an internet connection


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ff610;909243 said:


> Just switched to QuickBooks online Basic. 9.95/month. So far its been extremely easy and much better than my older version of Quick Books. I love the email option for billing, and its nice to be able to access my billing from any computer.


I switched to the full online about a year ago, Mixed feelings, it takes along time to use because the web pages have to load up, and clicking print, then requires like 3 more screens to come up before the page acctually prints out

if you have the employee time tracker, i found it works alot faster to enter work completed in a time card, then on an invoice - it will transfer automatticly to the invoice, but that part has saved me lots of time only down side, under QTY for hours - (unless you are billing them hourly) you always have to put "1"


----------



## ABsnow (Oct 24, 2009)

Have the new Quickbooks for Mac 2010 installed, downloaded the bug fixes, and so far the program works pretty good. Took a little while to get the hang of it and figure out everything that it can do. I'm happy with it, we'll see how it does over time.


----------



## brookline (Aug 13, 2009)

doo-man;857746 said:


> I use gopher for both lawn n snow !!


I have gopher basic for my lawn business also.. How do you use it for plowing? I am trying to figure out how to use it as a snow program also just wondering if you had any tips to make it easier in that respect.


----------



## stumpslawncare (Dec 19, 2006)

I use Groundskeeper Pro from Adkad Technologies, they also make a blizzard buster program for the snow side of it, but I just use the groundskeeper and it works for me. They have a good website to see the actual pages and what all the program will do! 

Just search: Groundskeeper Pro


----------



## jb3nh (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm very happy with Quickbooks. There are alot of little features a person with a small buiness might appreciate. Quicken was fine, until i really needed to customize the design layout of my invoices. One of the nice things is, there are alot of QB users out there and if you have a question, most folks are happy to chat about it.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ff610;909243 said:


> Just switched to QuickBooks online Basic. 9.95/month. So far its been extremely easy and much better than my older version of Quick Books. I love the email option for billing, and its nice to be able to access my billing from any computer.


http://www.adkad.com/blizzardbuster.htm 
I bought this software about 3 years ago, has worked well with no problems.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Kubota 8540;919331 said:


> http://www.adkad.com/blizzardbuster.htm
> I bought this software about 3 years ago, has worked well with no problems.


Thats a pretty interesting program Jim. I am downloaded a trial version and looking at it closer. I am very happy with Quick books online, its just a little slow opening windows. Maybe I'm just becoming a faster typer! LOL


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

ff610;919739 said:


> Thats a pretty interesting program Jim. I am downloaded a trial version and looking at it closer. I am very happy with Quick books online, its just a little slow opening windows. Maybe I'm just becoming a faster typer! LOL


Can you email bills with this program Jim?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ff610;919743 said:


> Can you email bills with this program Jim?


The older version I use you cannot email invoices. I don't know about the newer versions? All my customers get mailed a invoice and I use window envelopes so there is no label needed or addressing envelopes. You can view past invoices so you know what you have already billed. Keeps running totals of $$ owed and received for each customer and the payments they made. Does routing. Customer lists, address,etc. If I needed to email an invoice I would print it using cutepdf writer,(virtual printer to pdf form) then email. Gives totals according to dates you input. Current balances at a glance. Once you set up the charges for each customer billing is as simple as clicking appropriate box then wizard will add charges. Sure has saved me a lot of time.
Been plowing and salting since 4 am today, got my 12 hours today. We had 4-5 inches of heavy packing snow.


----------

